# HMCS Refit in Halifax



## cfred0912 (2 Dec 2014)

Good day,
what is the next ship going on refit in Halifax that will help me doing my choice of posting.

thanks


----------



## Monsoon (3 Dec 2014)

cfred0912 said:
			
		

> Good day,
> what is the next ship going on refit in Halifax that will help me doing my choice of posting.


Do you want to know so as to be able to pick ships to avoid, or do you want to pick a ship going into refit to avoid sailing? In Halifax, there are two (of seven) currently fully completed their refits: _Halifax_ and _Fredericton_. If you want sailing time to consolidate your trade skills, ask for these ships. If you want to avoid sailing, reconsider why you joined the navy.


----------



## cfred0912 (4 Dec 2014)

I'm looking for ship that are sailing and are not going to be in refit in the next futur


----------



## Pat in Halifax (4 Dec 2014)

Even if you are posted to a ship in MLR, you will get attached posted to an operational platform....I promise!


----------

